# 1968 sky blue fenderless stingray



## Brian Boothe (Jun 5, 2017)

Picked up this guy for $50!  came in pieces.  Was missing the seat and grips other than that was all there.  cleaned up real nice.  The chain guard is being sent out today to get rescreened.  The rear wheel was pretty bent up so looking for a new one and could use new front brake caliper other than that she cleaned up pretty nice!
Before



 

After


----------



## schwinnray (Jun 5, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Intense One (Jun 15, 2018)

Smokin' hot deal.   Bike is lookin' good


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

Sweet deal!...the overload tube is worth $50


----------

